# I bought a new dog



## Emanresu

Could someone correct this for me? im trying to make sentences now



Minä osti udeen koira. Se on iso koira. Minä menen kioriane talon, näytä minua ystävät minua udeen koira

I bought a new dog. It is a large dog. Im going home with my dog to show my friends my new dog.

lol


----------



## Hakro

Hi Emanresu,

It's good to see you're making progress! Still some corrections to do:

_Minä ostin uuden koiran. Se on iso koira. Minä menen kotiin minun koiran kanssa, näytän minun ystäville minun uuden koiran._

This is a bit simplified language; I dropped the possessive suffixes as they would only confuse you.


----------



## Emanresu

whats the non simplified version?


----------



## Hakro

With possessive suffixes:

_Minä ostin uuden koiran. Se on iso koira. Minä menen kotiin (minun) koirani kanssa, näytän (minun) ystävilleni (minun) uuden koirani._

When you use possessive suffixes you can drop the word _"minun", "sinun"_ etc. Usually Finnish speakers do so.

Possessive suffixes:

My dog - minun koira*ni*
Your dog - sinun koira*si*
His/her dog - hänen koira*nsa*
Our dog - meidän koira*mme*
Your dog - teidän koira*nne*
Their dog - heidän koira*nsa*


----------



## Emanresu

kiitos paljon hakro

one day i will be finnish


----------



## Emanresu

does this make sense?

Tämä on kirjani - this is my book?


----------



## Hakro

Emanresu said:


> does this make sense?
> 
> Tämä on kirjani - this is my book?


It's perfect.


----------

